# Second Hand Orions



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Hope you're enjoying the Christmas break.

I was until I dropped my two Orion Tonneau watches and the little second hands fell off both of them.

I've never had the back off a watch before but I thought I'd have a go. I thought that if I put the spigot, on the second hand, back through the hole in the face it would be a push-fit - but it just falls off.

I could buy new ones for the same price as taking to my local watchmaker.

I'd like to fix them if at all possible - any ideas would be appreciated gratefully.

Best wishes,


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'll have a look Alan if you send them to me. If the pinions are broken though then I cannot do anything.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

I'll do that - thanks very much Roy


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks again, Roy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Your Welcome Alan,


----------

